# Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???



## Jamdoumo (9. September 2010)

...


----------



## Boendall (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Kühlbox ist bei mir immer im Auto oder am Platz (wenn ich ansitze)

Ich nehme jeden Fisch der für die Pfanne ist nach dem Fang aus, dann kommt er in eine Tüte und in die Kühlbox.

Alternativ kann man auch einen Leinensack befeuchten und aufhängen, kühlt auch.

Aber ausnehmen ist mMn Pflicht.


----------



## heuki1983 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

An vielen Gewässern ist das Ausnehmen von Fischen verboten ...

Ich nehm meine auch immer erst zuhause aus ...

Ich pack Sie aber nich in eine Plastiktüte|bigeyes

Ich pack sie in einen Stoffbeutel und liege Sie in den Schatten ...

Bei 35 Grad  kommen Sie so wie Sie sin d in eine Kühlbox mit Eisakkus ...

Hatte so noch nie Pobleme #h


----------



## Boendall (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> An vielen Gewässern ist das Ausnehmen von Fischen verboten ...


 
Hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass das Ausnehmen verboten ist.

Bei uns steht meist "Das Einbringen von Eingeweiden ausgenommener Fische in das Wasser ist verboten" oder ähnlich am Berechtigungsschein. Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass ich den Fisch nicht ausnehmen darf, sondern nur dass ich die Innereien nicht ins Wasser werfen darf, also wandern sie in den Müll.


----------



## -iguana (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Am besten wärs wenn du ihn gleich ausnimmst, bzw filettierst und dann in die Kühlbox legst.
Dann bleibt das Filet fest und zerfällt nicht beim braten.
Wenn du ihn länger liegen lässt, 1-6 Stunden, fehlt von der Frische her noch garnix, aber dsa Fleisch wird "mürbe" und dann zerfällt der Fisch beim zubereiten.

Das Ausnehmen am Wasser hat natürlich den Vorteil dass man zu Hause keine arbeit mehr hat und keinen Müll wo man nicht weiß wohin damit... In die Mülltonne mit den Innereien ist keine gute Idee! 

Aber auf keinen Falll die Sachen ins wasser werfen, Schwimmblasenwurm, Bandwürmer und andere Krankheiten breiten sich dann immer weiter aus!

Gruß tom


----------



## Parasol (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Hallo,



-iguana schrieb:


> Am besten wärs wenn du ihn gleich ausnimmst, bzw filettierst und dann in die Kühlbox legst.
> Dann bleibt das Filet fest und zerfällt nicht beim braten.
> Wenn du ihn länger liegen lässt, 1-6 Stunden, fehlt von der Frische her noch garnix, aber dsa Fleisch wird "mürbe" und dann zerfällt der Fisch beim zubereiten .......................................



das halte ich nicht für optimal. Filetieren sollte man kurz vor dem Zubereiten oder dem Tiefkühlen. Der filetierte Fisch hat eine viel grüßere Angriffsfläche für evt. Bakterien usw. Ich kenne eine Gastwirt, der Fische nur annimmt, wenn sie "nicht" ausgenommen sind. Die Gründe dafür sind mir allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## Patrick S. (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Ich habe eigentlich immer ein paar leere Tetra Pack´s mit Wasser im Gefrierfach liegen.
Wenn ich dann beschließe angeln zu fahren, nimmt man sich ein oder zwei mit, öffnet diese und hat einen schönen Eisblock.

Da kommen dann die gefangenen Fische drauf. Zu Hause wird dann ganz in Ruhe ausgenommen und anschließend tiefgefroren bis man den Fisch oder das Filet benötigt.


----------



## NickAdams (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Wo es sich anbietet, nehme ich die Fische aus und vergrabe die Eingeweiden im Boden. Dann kommt der Fisch an warmen Tagen auf Eis, wobei es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, eine große und starre Kühlbox mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. Ich habe eine faltbare Tasche, die ich mit dem Kühlelement in meinem Rücksack habe; dort ist alles mehrfach isoliert. Ich habe auch schon einfach Alufolie mitgenommen und den Fisch plus Kühlelement darin eingewickelt.
Bei großen Fängen wie z.B. kapitalen Karpfen breche ich das Angeln nach dem Fang ab, um der Versorgung des Fisches gerecht zu werden und ihn sinnvoll verwerten zu können. Für solche Fälle habe ich eine große Ikea-Tragetasche im Rücksack, in der der Fisch transportiert wird. Großkarpfen beißen ohnehin eher bei kühlerem Wetter, so dass die Hitze bisher kein Problem war.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Forellenjaeger (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

*Wenn es am Gewässer erlaubt ist pack ich die Fische in meinem Setzkescher!!!
Nach dem Angeln packe ich die Fische in meiner Kühlbox so sind die Fische immer frisch!!!*


----------



## Brachsenfan (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Ich hältere sie soweit es an dem Gewässer erlaubt ist auch am liebsten in einem Setzkescher. Gerade, wenn man wie ich viel auf Weißfische angelt und der Schwarm am Futterplatz ist, geht es so viel schneller, den Haken wieder neu zu beködern und den Köder am Futterplatz zu platzieren. So ist es oft möglich, mehrere Fische as einem Schwarm zu fangen, bevor dieser wieder weiter schwimmt.
Selbst wenn ich beim Feedern Karpfen gefangen hab, hatte ich das schon.
Am Fluss ist der Setzkescher verboten, und das auch mit gutem Grund!
Dort kommt der Fang(nach dem waidgerechten Töten)in einen Eimer, Deckel drauf und in den Schatten gestellt. Selbst bei längeren Ansitzen gab es so bisher keine Probleme. 
Mach in der Regel keine Mehr-Tages-Ansitze auf Weißfische, weshalb ich auch keine Kühltasche/-box benötige.
Zuhause wird der Fisch dann geputzt und als Filet oder im Ganzen tiefgefroren und bei Bedarf aufgetaut.

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## gründler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Am Fluss ist der Setzkescher verboten, und das auch mit gutem Grund!


 
Hi

Das stimmt so nicht,wenn er ausreichend gesichert ist gegen Wellenschlag Strömung..... und gewisse auflagen erfüllt ist er auch im Fluss erlaubt (wo erlaubt und nicht ausschließlich verboten).
Kann man aber alles nach gooooogeln oder hier im AB nachlesen.

lg#h


----------



## Ossifischer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich immer ein paar leere Tetra Pack´s mit Wasser im Gefrierfach liegen.
> Wenn ich dann beschließe angeln zu fahren, nimmt man sich ein oder zwei mit, öffnet diese und hat einen schönen Eisblock.
> 
> Da kommen dann die gefangenen Fische drauf. Zu Hause wird dann ganz in Ruhe ausgenommen und anschließend tiefgefroren bis man den Fisch oder das Filet benötigt.






Das ist mal ein super Tipp:m. Vielen Dank   Gefriertruhe ich komme


----------



## Janbr (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Moin,

aus Lebensmitteltechnischer Sicht gibt es dazu eigentlich nur zwei Moeglichkeiten:

1.) Ausnehmen am Wasser. Das sollte nur getan werden wenn erstens sauberes Arbeitsgeraet und zweitens sauberes Trinkwasser zur Verfuegung steht. Der Grund: Fischfleisch (wie auch jedliches andere Fleisch) ist bei gesunden Tieren eigentlich Keimfrei. Beim Ausnehmen oder Schlachten werden aber waehrend dem Schneiden Keime von der Tieroberflaeche (gemeinhin Haut) in das Gewebe eingebracht. Diese Keime fuehren zum Verderb. Die Keimbelastung ist im Verdaunungstrakt natuerlich besonders hoch (wegen der Darmflora). Werden hier Organe verletzt, kann es zu einer sehr starken Verkeimung des Gewebes fuehren, die schnellst moeglich mit saueberen Trinkwasser (nicht Fluss- oder Teichwasser) beseitigt werden sollte. Ein ausgenommener Fisch sollte unmitelbar nach dem Ausnehmen gekuehlt werden. Je kaelter desto besser, da das Keimwachstum durch die tiefen Temperaturen gehemmt wird. Am besten dazu die Fische trocken (mit Kuechenkrepp abgetupft) in sauberen Plastikbeuteln verpacken und auf Eis lagern.

2.) Wenn kein sauberes Geraet und Trinkwasser vorhanden ist Fische besser nicht ausnehmen sondern nur durch Kehl- oder Kiemenschnitt ausbluten lassen, trockentupfen und (wie oben) in sauberen Plastikbeutel auf Eis lagern. Damit wird die Keimbelastung des Fleische niedriger gehalten. Ausgenommen und gewaschen wird dann zu Hause mit Trinkwasser aus dem Hahn.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Boendall schrieb:


> *Hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass das Ausnehmen verboten ist.*
> 
> Bei uns steht meist "Das Einbringen von Eingeweiden ausgenommener Fische in das Wasser ist verboten" oder ähnlich am Berechtigungsschein. Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass ich den Fisch nicht ausnehmen darf, sondern nur dass ich die Innereien nicht ins Wasser werfen darf, also wandern sie in den Müll.


 


Ich schon.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bobbl (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Gefangene Fische kommen in den Setzkescher, nach dem Angeln werden sie getötet und wandern in meine Kühlbox. Ausnehmen und Zerlefen folgt dann daheim, ich hatte mit der Methode noch keine Probleme, auch nicht bei großer Hitze.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Janbr schrieb:


> aus Lebensmitteltechnischer Sicht gibt es dazu eigentlich nur zwei Moeglichkeiten:
> 
> Der Grund: Fischfleisch (wie auch jedliches andere Fleisch) ist bei gesunden Tieren eigentlich Keimfrei. Beim Ausnehmen oder Schlachten werden aber waehrend dem Schneiden Keime von der Tieroberflaeche (gemeinhin Haut) in das Gewebe eingebracht.



Und aus genau diesem Grund frieren manche fischer in Norge ihren Lachs für den Privatgebrauch ohne auszunehmen ein. Hab ich selber schon erlebt und auch solchen Lachs getauscht und schon gegessen. Ich hab natürlich den Fischer gefragt warum wieso weshalb, er meinte sie schwöhren darauf weil der Fisch so bleibt wie er ist. Es kommt kein Sauerstoff in die Bauchhöle und somit hat man nach dem auftauen einen absolut frischen Fisch. Ich mach das allerdings nicht so, mein Fisch wird gestochen mit einem nassen Handtuch abgedeckt und zuhause geschlachtet und Filetiert.
mfg


----------



## Boendall (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich schon.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Glaub ich euch doch, nur ich hab das eben noch nie gesehen. |wavey:


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass das Ausnehmen verboten ist.
> 
> Bei uns steht meist "Das Einbringen von Eingeweiden ausgenommener Fische in das Wasser ist verboten" oder ähnlich am Berechtigungsschein. Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass ich den Fisch nicht ausnehmen darf, sondern nur dass ich die Innereien nicht ins Wasser werfen darf, also wandern sie in den Müll.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Janbr (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



> Je schneller ein toter Fisch ausgenommen ist umso besser die Qualität.


 
Das stimmt, wie gesagt, so nicht generell. Nur wenn der Fisch sauber verarbeitet und gereinigt werden kann und anschliessend gekuehlt wird trifft das zu. 

Ich seh oft wie Fische mit dem dreckigen Taschenmesser am Tuempel ausgenommen werden und anschliessend mit Tuempelwasser abgewaschen werden. Das ist zwar gut gemeint, aber bei der dadurch eingebrachten Keimfracht wird die Qualitaet eines solchen Fisches schneller leiden als wenn der Fisch nicht ausgenommen wird.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Paradize (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Ich machs immer so :

Wenn ich am Tage noch nen Fisch fange , fahr ich sofort nach Hause , nimm ihn aus , filetier ihn und ab in die Gefriertruhe , danach wieder zum Angeln.

Fang ich allerdings nen Fisch in der Nacht , lass ich ihn bis morgens liegen und bring ihn dann nach Hause.


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Janbr schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wie gesagt, so nicht generell. Nur wenn der Fisch sauber verarbeitet und gereinigt werden kann und anschliessend gekuehlt wird trifft das zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon gehe ich aus Jan ansonsten brauche ich den Fisch nicht auszunehmen dann wäre der direkte Weg in die Tonne besser.


Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das stimmt so nicht,*wenn er ausreichend gesichert ist* gegen Wellenschlag Strömung..... *und gewisse auflagen erfüllt* ist er auch im Fluss erlaubt (wo erlaubt und nicht ausschließlich verboten).
> Kann man aber alles nach gooooogeln oder hier im AB nachlesen.



ich hab mal die entscheidenden Fragen eingedickt. 
Wo kann man die Genauigkeit nachlesen wie man das "wenn" und die "gewissen" Sicher klären kann. Das damalig gefällte Urteil gibt auch nur den Einzelfall wieder
http://www.agsb.net/Urteil.pdf nicht aber ein genaueres Verhalten im allgemeinem. 

Im Grunde müßte doch der Setzkescherhersteller verdonnert werden, er stellt uns Anglern doch diese, in den Augen der Tierschützer, Gefängnisse zur Verfügung?


----------



## Duke Nukem (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich immer ein paar leere Tetra Pack´s mit Wasser im Gefrierfach liegen.
> Wenn ich dann beschließe angeln zu fahren, nimmt man sich ein oder zwei mit, öffnet diese und hat einen schönen Eisblock.



Warum öffnest Du die Tetra Packs? Dann braucht man ja jedesmal neue Packs und ausserdem schwimmt in der Kühlbox alles im Schmelzwasser.

Ich nehme 1,5 Liter PET-Flaschen. Davon passen 2 Stück nebeneinander liegend in meine Kühlbox. Im Gegensatz zu Tetra Packs ist mir auch noch nie eine Flasche beim Einfrieren geplatzt.(Vor dem Einfieren etwas zusammendrücken) Oben drauf noch 10 Standard-Kühlelemente zum Schichten.


Andreas


----------



## MikeJJ (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Warum öffnest Du die Tetra Packs? Dann braucht man ja jedesmal neue Packs und ausserdem schwimmt in der Kühlbox alles im Schmelzwasser.
> 
> Ich nehme 1,5 Liter PET-Flaschen. Davon passen 2 Stück nebeneinander liegend in meine Kühlbox. Im Gegensatz zu Tetra Packs ist mir auch noch nie eine Flasche beim Einfrieren geplatzt.(Vor dem Einfieren etwas zusammendrücken) Oben drauf noch 10 Standard-Kühlelemente zum Schichten.
> 
> ...



Ganz genauso mache ich das auch . Klappt prima mit den 1,5 Liter Flaschen.

Zum Glück kommt ja aber auch der Setzkescher so langsam an immer mehr Gewässern zurück. Was besseres zum frischhalten gibts nicht.

Ausgenommen wird immer zu Hause.



Das absolute negativ Beispiel hatte ich vor ca 3-4 Monaten an einem Forellensee:
mein Nachbar so etwa 20 Meter weiter nahm zum einen jeden Fisch mit. Völlig egal ob 10 cm Rotfeder , Barsch ,  natürlich auch Forellen , auch einen kleinen Karpfen habe ich gesehen.

Und wie macht er das ?  Haken rausgerissen und ab mit dem Fisch in einen Eimer der neben ihm in der Sonne steht. 

Bei ersten mal dachte ich noch: naja - der wirft jetzt seine Rute wieder rein und versorgt dann den Fisch . Leider Pustekuchen ... jeder noch so kleine Fisch kam zum ersticken in den Eimer in der Sonne !
Ich spreche ihn also drauf an das er doch bitte seine Fische mal ordentlich töten möge und es kommt nur unwirsch zurück : " isch mache immer so !!! "
Echt unglaublich .
Als ich es dem Teichbetreiber erzählt habe hat den das leider auch nicht wirklich interessiert  

Ich habe mir nur die ganze Zeit gewünscht das er sich die Pest wegholt wenn er die durch die Sonne schon schön vorgegarten Fische irgenwann mit seiner Familie verwertet.


----------



## schäfti (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

also beim angeln kommen die gefangenen fische bei mir entweder in den setzkescher oder in den karpfensack je nach größe und halt auch art...
nachm angeln hab ich imma große eimer dabei, wo die fische wenn alles zammgeräumt sind mit ner sauerstoffpumpe heim transportiert werden. Dann sind die eimer des erste was ausm auto kommen (nach 10-12min fahrt) die fische kommen in ne große regentonne zur erholung und zum wässern dann werden se geschlachtet und gleich eingefroren.
Ist meiner meinung nach des beste, da man die fische nicht unnötig quält wenn ma se net gescheid betäuben kann weil ma irgentwo auf ner wiese kniet und dann net die ausrüstung dabei hat ihn gescheid zu verarbeiten ...


----------



## Patrick S. (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Warum öffnest Du die Tetra Packs? Dann braucht man ja jedesmal neue Packs und ausserdem schwimmt in der Kühlbox alles im Schmelzwasser.
> 
> Ich nehme 1,5 Liter PET-Flaschen. Davon passen 2 Stück nebeneinander liegend in meine Kühlbox. Im Gegensatz zu Tetra Packs ist mir auch noch nie eine Flasche beim Einfrieren geplatzt.(Vor dem Einfieren etwas zusammendrücken) Oben drauf noch 10 Standard-Kühlelemente zum Schichten.
> 
> ...


 
Klar, so kann man es auch machen...aber ich finde, dass die Kälte nicht so gut durch Tera Packs dringt. Deshalb nehme ich lieber das blanke Eis. Klar mit PET Flaschen kein Problem, aber da diese meistens Pfand haben...:m
Tetra Packs sind immer zu Hause, dank der Kinder und deren Milch Konsum...

Das überschüssige Wasser wird abgekippt. Meine Box hat einen doppelten Boden. Der Zusatzbehälter, in dem die Fische liegen, wird kurz ( mit Eis ) entfernt und dann kann das Wasser problemlos abgekippt werden.


----------



## Duke Nukem (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> ...ich finde, dass die Kälte nicht so gut durch Tera Packs dringt. Deshalb nehme ich lieber das blanke Eis.


 
  Ich finde eine schnelle Weitergabe der Kälte gar nicht wünschenswert. Schließlich will ich den Fisch nur kühlen und nicht einfrieren.



SchindHsd schrieb:


> ... Klar mit PET Flaschen kein Problem, aber da diese meistens Pfand haben...


 
  Der Pfand bleibt doch erhalten. 



  Andreas


----------



## Boendall (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Janbr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aus Lebensmitteltechnischer Sicht gibt es dazu eigentlich nur zwei Moeglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jan, du hast vollkommen recht, aber ich nehme für gewöhnlich meinen Fang am Wasser aus (inklusive auswaschen mit Teichwasser). Zuhause wird dann der Fisch nochmal gewaschen und entweder gleich zubereitet oder eingefroren.
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem mit der Qualität, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich meist an Talsperren unterwegs bin an denen von Haus aus das Wasser recht gute Qualität hat, da meine Haus und Hoftalsperre ringsherum von einigen Quellen zusätlich gespeist wird. 

Ich denke mal, dass sich die Keime die man einbringt nicht in enormen Ausmaß vermehren, wenn man den Fisch gleich nach dem Ausnehmen in die Kühlbox steckt.

Wie gesagt deine Tips absolut nachvollziehbar, allerdings hatte ich mit meinem Vorgehen auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen. Gebeizte Forelle würde ich  nie machen, wenn ich Qualitätsbedenken habe.


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Ich nehm die Fische auch in der Regel direkt aus und Schuppe sie, danach kommen die in die Kühlbox. Muss dann halt schneller trinken, da "Fisch rein = Getränke raus" bedeutet oder halt lauwarme Getränke trinken.


----------



## -iguana (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, du hast vollkommen recht, aber ich nehme für gewöhnlich meinen Fang am Wasser aus (inklusive auswaschen mit Teichwasser). Zuhause wird dann der Fisch nochmal gewaschen und entweder gleich zubereitet oder eingefroren.
> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem mit der Qualität, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich meist an Talsperren unterwegs bin an denen von Haus aus das Wasser recht gute Qualität hat, da meine Haus und Hoftalsperre ringsherum von einigen Quellen zusätlich gespeist wird.
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass sich die Keime die man einbringt nicht in enormen Ausmaß vermehren, wenn man den Fisch gleich nach dem Ausnehmen in die Kühlbox steckt.
> ...


 
Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht.

Ich hab die Fische schon mit jedem Tümpel und Donauwasser gewaschen und Auswirkungen auf die Qualität hatte das keine.
Haben immer hervorragend geschmeckt und krank bin ich auch nicht geworden! |supergri

Man hält deutlich mehr aus als uns die Werbung glauben machen will! |rolleyes


----------



## micha84 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Also ich werde meine Fische ins Setzkescher setzen bei Raubfischfang oder grössere Fische Schlagader durchtrennt und ab in die Kühlbox damit wo unter meinen Schirm stehen wird.


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Ich hab nicht behauptet dass das Fleisch eines Fisches, der am Wasser ausgenommen wurde nicht mehr geniessbar waere. 

Es ist jedoch eine einfach nachvollziehbare Tatsache, das Oberflaechenwasser mehr oder weniger stark mit Keimen belastet ist, die beim Waschen des Fisches das Fleisch belasten. Ergo ein Fisch der am Wasser unter den entsprechenden Umstaenden verarbeitet wurde ist starker mit Keimen belastet als ein Fisch der Zuhause in der Kueche verarbeitet wurde und mit Trinkwasser gewaschen wurde.

Unterschied ist hier z.B. das man wohl in fast jedem Oberflaechenwasser Koliforme Keime nachweisen kann, die im Trinwasser nach der geltenden Trinwasser- VO nicht vorhanden sein duerfen. Diese Keime sind z.B. fuer Durchfallerkrankungen verantwortlich.

Jetzt haengt es natuerlich von den Lagerbedingungen und der Lagerzeit ab, ob sich die Keime so weit vermehren koennen, das es zur einer Infektion reicht oder ob Keime genug Toxine bilden koennen um auch nach einer Durcherhitzung (und Abtoetung der Keime) zu Erkrankungen zu fuehren. Unbestritten bleibt aber die tatsache das die Keimbelastung und damit die Qualitaet des Fleisches unter dieser Behandlung leidet.

Die Frage ist warum sollte ich diese Qualitaetseinbusen und das Risiko in Kauf nehmen, wenn es sich verhindern laesst? Diese Entscheidung bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen.

Was jeder Einzelne an Keimbelastung "abkann" bevor es zu merklichen Symptomen kommt ist ziemlich individuell und haengt von vielen Faktoren ab.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Wenn du den Fsich eh schon in den kuehleren Kofferaum legst, dann koenntest du doch dein Kuehlbox mit Eis auch in den Kofferaum stellen, oder?

Hier ist das uebrigens relativ einfach, man bekommt an jeder Tanke Eiswuerfel im Sack. Die schmeiss ich in die Kuehlbox, die ich im Kofferraum habe. Fank ich einen Fisch, und ich sollte ihn behalten wollen, dann toete ich ihn durch Herzstich, schlag Ihn in ein sauberes Stofftuch ein und steck Ihn mir estmal in die Weste. Komm ich wieder beim Auto vorbei, kommt er in einen Ziplock Beutel in die Kuehlbox auf Eis.

Zuhause nehm ich Ihn dann aus.

Gruss

jan


----------



## -iguana (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

@Janbr: Ich geb dir schon recht! Zu Hause ist das Wasser ja auch besser und man sie deswegen mit nach Hause nehmen könnte, aber ich bin eher der bequeme Typ und machs deshalb am Wasser und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.

Muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden! :z


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Ich tu den Fisch meistens in ne Plastiktüte und leg die ins Wasser, kann man entspannt noch ne Weile weiterfischen. 

Oder einfach releasen...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Meine Weste hat eine grosse Tasche am Ruecken, da duerften 90 cm schon quer reingehen. Aber wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, lebe ich in den USA und deshalb wuerde ich einen 90cm Fisch einfach wieder releasen ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Weil meine Frau wenig Fisch ist und ich und meine beiden Kinder keinen 90+ Hecht verdruecken.

Is auch eher eine hypotetische Frage, weil ich zumeist eh nur auf Forellen und barsch angel und da sind 90cm die Ausnahme. 

Wenn ich aber einen Fisch dieser Groesse fangen wuerde, wuerde ich ihn releasen. Der Grund dafuer ist ganz einfach, ich bin der ueberzeugung das ein Fsich dieser Groesse im Wasser besser aufgehoben ist als auf meinem Grill. Wenn ich Fische entnehme, dann sind das eher Portionsforellen (aber auch das kommt eher selten vor) Meistens kauf ich mir einfach eine Zuchtforelle bevor ich die natuerlich Population dezimiere.

Das ist Ansichtssache und bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen. Allerdings teilen diese Ansicht hier in den USA (Gott sei dank) einige Angler, was azu fuehrt, das wir hier noch gute natuerliche und sich selbst reproduzierende Wilpopulationen aller Salmonidenarten haben.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Und das schoene, hier ist es meine Entscheidung, ganz legal.


----------



## Boone2511 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

um nochmal aufs thema zurückzukommen.....

ich beware meine fänge wie folgt auf:

nach dem artgerechten töten kommt der fisch in einen kunststoffkartoffelsack (netzähnlich), daran befestige eine lange schnur, das eine ende am kartoffelsack und das andere ende am rutenständer nun wird der sack mit den fischen in den bach gelegt..... so bleiben die fische im fließgewässer eiskalt. erst kurz vor der abreise nehme ich die fische aus. zuhause spüle ich sie dann mit klaren wasser nochmals ab und ab damit in die tiefkühltruhe.

wenn ich nur kurz ansitze nehme ich mir gras und befeuchte es. dann die fische drauf und das ganze wieder mit nassem gras zudecken. wenn man das gras alle 30min. neu benässt, ist das auch eine gute möglichkeit zur kühlung. durch die verdunstung des wassers werden fische gut gekühlt und können bedenkenlos verzehrt werden.

zum längeren ansitz empfehle ich aber dennoch die kartoffelsack-methode......ist einfach stressfreier.  


wenn ich das jetzt nicht gut erklärt habe und sich jemand nichts darunter vorstellen kann, dem kann ich gerne fotos schicken.


viele grüße
boone


----------



## Duke Nukem (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Boone2511 schrieb:


> ...nun wird der sack mit den fischen in den bach gelegt..... so bleiben die fische im fließgewässer eiskalt.....


 
  Das Wasser ist nur im Winter eiskalt und das ist nicht die Jahreszeit wo Kühlung ein Problem darstellt. Im Sommer hat das Wasser beispielsweise 20°. Das ist zwar besser als bei 30° an der Luft, aber für eine mehrstündige Lagerung und zusätzlich noch ungekühlt nach Hause transportieren, wäre mir das nicht ausreichend.



Andreas


Tipp: Vereisungsspray aus der Apotheke


----------



## Boone2511 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

also bei uns an der bach ist es eindeutig kälter.....
ob sie kühl sind oder nicht merkt man doch wenn man die fisch anfasst. 
wie gesagt ich hatte noch nie probleme.

kann aber gerne auch mal temperatur messen.





ps.:     frag doch mal die fliegenfischer ob die 3 stunden im wasser stehen und ne 100l-kühlbox um die schulter haben  ;-)




glaub mir es funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## Duke Nukem (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Boone2511 schrieb:


> ps.: frag doch mal die fliegenfischer ob die 3 stunden im wasser stehen und ne 100l-kühlbox um die schulter haben


 
  Dadurch, dass weitere Angler das gleiche Problem haben, kommen wir einer guten Lösung nicht näher.


  Andreas


----------



## hulkhomer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Janbr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aus Lebensmitteltechnischer Sicht gibt es dazu eigentlich nur zwei Moeglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



danke für die tips! mich würde interessieren, wie viel einfluß das "trockentupfen" auf die qualität des fisches hat. anscheinend hast du da ahnung, ich habe es bisher nicht so als wichtig angenommen. da lasse ich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Janbr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*

Wie gesagt sind Fische halt vorallem an der Oberflaeche verkeimt. Keime brauchen in der Regel drei grundlegende Dinge zum Wachstum/ Vermehrung:
1.) Naehrstoffe (dazu zaehle ich auch je nach Organismus Sauerstoff)
2.) Gewisse Wachstumsbedinugnen wie eben Temperatur aber auch pH
3.) Feuchtigkeit und genau hier setzt das Trockentupfen an.

Die trocknere Oberflaeche kann zum einen das Wachstum einschraenken zum anderen kann es einer Verbreitung der Keime entgegenwirken. Das Zaueberwort hierfuer ist Wasseraktivitaet.

Also kurzgesagt, je kaelter, trockener und sauerer ein Produkt ist desto weniger Wachstum.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Boone2511 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fisch gefangen!!! Und nun???*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass weitere Angler das gleiche Problem haben, kommen wir einer guten Lösung nicht näher.
> 
> 
> Andreas





damit meinte ich das viele fliegenfischer ihre fänge auch in einem weidenkorb mit nassem gras aufbewahren.
funktioniert bestens...........    

ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber weder ich noch einer meiner gäste hatte jemals probleme nach dem verzehr von den "von mir gekühlten fischen".


ps.: temperatur des baches wird nachgereicht

gruß
boone


----------

